# Best way to teach outside recall to a bratty teenager?



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha, but it is true! My 8 month old pup has hit the teenager phase and likes to be quite rebellious while outside (especially on leash) in addition to his usual ADD puppy self. We are working on recall and does well indoors 100% of the time so now it is time to progress outside!

I bought a 30 ft lead, which is what we started with. Sometimes it works and sometimes he is a bratty teenager and runs off in the typical "you can't catch me!" fashion. Any other suggestions to help make this successful for him? Except speeding up time so that he grows up and becomes a mature 2 year old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a training article, specific to coming when called, that I wrote a few years ago...

Training your dog to come when called - Los Angeles Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is almost six and has zero recall. Will this work with a older dog as well?


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My agility instructor had us proof our recalls so when we go outside where there is no fence and lots of distractions, we would always be able to get out dog back.
We put them on a choker and leash and had a helper give them treats and coo to them and we would call them "Abby come" and yank the leash. The hardest part was hearing the yelp but they learned after the 2nd time. I can throw the frisbee all day and call her on the way to the frisbee and she will stop and come to me. Helps to have treats too! I am sure many will hate this method but it worked for me. Very old style, the instructor is not afraid of hurting the dogs and I have never seen any one of them in any kind of pain. 

Just wanted to share what my instructor does, I'M SURE HATERS WILL NOW REPLY!! LOL!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@V - Ummmm..... that's how I would train long range recalls, but not on a choke chain and not anything to the point a dog would yelp. Not a hater, but wow.  

Bertie made his first venture to the far back brush area that I'd prefer both dogs to stay out of. It's marshy (like gooey sticky black soil you sink in), there's raspberry bramble (like a wall of it) and where there isn't raspberry bushes there's thick patches of nettles (weed with stinging barbs that cause painful blisters on contact). 

I had the THRILL of running through all that in a pair of shorts and sandals while going right out to retrieve my teenage rebel. My legs were covered with itchy painful blisters and scratches, but the fact is I got him and really corrected him the entire way back and reinforced our border training. 

I never wasted the time calling him to come after he had already committed to running through all that. Beyond the MESS is a field and pine woods area, and after that is a road. So catching him promptly was important. 

The time for telling him to come was the moment BEFORE he even thinks about running. That's the only time I could have gotten him to come. 

As he gets older, I know he will get more like my Jacks who will stop chasing rabbits if I call him to come. But when they are young and getting that "look" - nah-ah. Just go get them.  

To train solid recalls - long lines. I use pops to get them to come (as opposed to reeling them in), but again it's not anything that will cause my dogs any discomfort. Much less have them yelping. 

Bertie's dragging a long line on those days I can't be watching him every second while outside - just stepping on that long line and saying "NO" does the job. Over time, they will stop when you say "NO" without you stepping on the line. 

Treats and praise are ALWAYS given when your dog comes back.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Just thinkin that Goldens are pretty stoic, so something that would cause them to yelp must have been pretty rough.

I went to Petsmart and bought the tastiest little treats I could find and now when we go out to the field, my little treat bag will be filled and we will be having a "come to Mom and get a treat and get some lovin" party every time. I am determined that we can do this.


----------



## ds's (May 10, 2013)

My Brady started rebelling against the "come" command when he turned 7 months, and my trainer gave me a tip that worked really well for us. He trains using a tambourine (the noise startles the dogs but doesn't cause any real harm). 

So what he told us to do was start the training in doors or in a quiet fenced area, and have a treat in one hand and the tambourine in another. When the dog is in some distance away facing you directly (where you can still throw the tambourine to), thrown the tambourine toward the dog (not at him) and call for the dog or say "come" BEFORE the tambourine lands. Once the tambourine lands, the dog is likely to be startled by it and run to you, then you immediately reward him. 

His theory behind this technique is that when you call the dog and the noise happens after you call, the dog will associate your call as a warning that something bad will happen near where he is standing. And when you reward the dog when he comes to you, it reinforced the idea that coming to you is a good idea. 

This is a bit hard to explain in writing, but I hope you can understand what I'm trying to say. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> Max is almost six and has zero recall. Will this work with a older dog as well?


As long as you're consistent and don't use the word when you're not in training mode (for now). Everytime you say it and he doesn't come, he learns he doesn't have to. That's the dirty little secret we want to keep on the down-low! ;-)


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Diego hasn't quite gotten a solid recall. I was actually outside practicing with him today. I get some treats, his harness, and leash, or I'd recommend a long line. I first practiced our heeling. Then I made him sit, and I walked across our yard. I squat down and ask him to come at an excited tone of voice, to make it easy.  He comes every time, but if there were a cat or squirrel, he might choose them over me. :doh: But we'll get there.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Just thinkin that Goldens are pretty stoic, so something that would cause them to yelp must have been pretty rough.


All goldens are different. Our first golden wouldn't even yelp if he got stepped on. Wyatt on the other hand is a sensitive sally LOL. 

We would go to the school and me and my hubby would stand about 100 yards apart from each other and call him to us back and forth. Once he reached one of us we gave him a treat and repeat. Worked like a charm.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

dgmama said:


> Diego hasn't quite gotten a solid recall. I was actually outside practicing with him today. I get some treats, his harness, and leash, or I'd recommend a long line. I first practiced our heeling. Then I made him sit, and I walked across our yard. I squat down and ask him to come at an excited tone of voice, to make it easy.  He comes every time, but if there were a cat or squirrel, he might choose them over me. :doh: But we'll get there.


You've got to be the cat or squirrel. I know that sounds weird, but when you up the distractions you've got to up the anty (sp?). I've literally crawled around on all fours and ran around like a chicken with my head cut off. The dogs love it and as soon as they start running my way "insert recall word here"! I'm sure there's a more sane way to teach a recall, but when there's a distraction present I just don't know what else to do. Until it's muscle memory I will be taking on the form of other animals


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL! Good idea though. Might try it when my neighbors are gone... I already get weird looks.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We did a good bit of practice today, and even though my neighbors are pretty far away, they're probably thinking I'm nuts - I was doing a happy dance and singin a song every time he responded to the secret word.  Feeling good about our progress, even though it's only the first day. He started down the driveway, and at a point where I really was hoping he'd stop, he didn't, so I called his name - he turned and I started doing the happy dance and holy cow, stop the presses, he ran to me!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have learned with Sage that I must have her attention before I can tell her to come. If I have her attention she will come. But the word come for me is non negotiable so making sure she will come before it crosses my lips is very important to me. Chicken in my pocket doesn't hurt either...lol! Yes, I carry cooked chicken when we venture out as it is a very high value treat for her and it is only used for praise when she comes.....it's working pretty well, although I've yet to try it at the dog park! That will be the true test.


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! Go to work and come back to lots of replies! FlyingQuizini, I will read that article when I get a free moment, so thank you VERY much for the link!

I was given a harsh reality check earlier today. I took my pup to a lake nearby. It was his first adventure in the water and he LOVED it! He promptly got the zoomies. The lake was vacant of people, my #1 stipulation to going since I know his recall outside is shoddy at the very best. But I also didn't want to risk him tangling up in a long line while in the water so it wasn't on. Well, wouldn't you know it a guy walks up near the lake, my pup makes a beeline to the man to say hello. Because everyone is his friend, right? Recall failed. The man was not pleased (not a dog lover, apparently) and said "do your **** job", word for word.

Now granted, I was wrong in letting my pup off leash, I will admit that. And I won't be doing that again until his recall is better, so I learned my lesson. But my pup was well behaved otherwise. He just went to say hello. Didn't jump, didn't even stick around the guy very long before running off back into the water. The man's words were harsh and in a way I resent them since I've already spent $400 in obedience and puppy classes. But still true nonetheless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

ally1h said:


> Wow! Go to work and come back to lots of replies! FlyingQuizini, I will read that article when I get a free moment, so thank you VERY much for the link!
> 
> I was given a harsh reality check earlier today. I took my pup to a lake nearby. It was his first adventure in the water and he LOVED it! He promptly got the zoomies. The lake was vacant of people, my #1 stipulation to going since I know his recall outside is shoddy at the very best. But I also didn't want to risk him tangling up in a long line while in the water so it wasn't on. Well, wouldn't you know it a guy walks up near the lake, my pup makes a beeline to the man to say hello. Because everyone is his friend, right? Recall failed. The man was not pleased (not a dog lover, apparently) and said "do your **** job", word for word.
> 
> ...


One time when Max and I were walking at the park, he decided to say hi to a person who was coming towards us. He was on leash, and I admit it was probably scary to someone who doesn't like dogs to have this big guy lunge at her, but I got the same sort of reaction - a LOT of nasty comments, that honestly left me in tears. Sorry you had to experience this, it does shake you up.


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, it does. Perhaps it doesn't affect me as much as it may affect others. As a physical therapist in a hospital I, unfortunately, get called nasty names on occasion and have some very harsh things said to my face. There is usually a reason behind the anger and aggression, such as a family member dying or the person just not feeling well in general. I, like other people, become very cranky when I have a lack of sleep.

It's no excuse for saying harsh things, especially when the person on the receiving end is a complete stranger, but I always try to keep in mind that there are usually extenuating circumstances behind someone being not so pleasant. And then I keep my mouth shut. 


I try to keep things positive. It was not a happy situation but there was truth behind it. I can now do 1 or 2 things:
1) do what I have been doing and change nothing, or
2) take this opportunity to change my training methods and work harder to make my puppy a better, more well behaved dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree. When the lady yelled at me, it was already a very emotional day for me and I'm certain she hsd no clue it would upset me as much as it did. The good thing about it was that after I called her a few names mentally, I thought that she may well have been an equally bad day.


----------

